# lump after depot injection



## gail1 (Dec 13, 2012)

i have my resperdone contra injection once a fortnight in my arm the last one hurt and i still have a lump where it was injected do you think i need to be concerned its like a hard lump


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Gail. Did they tell you there might be a reaction? If you're worried maybe call nhs direct although I appreciate that they can tend to just tell you to see your gp. If you get a rash or anything I should see the gp just in case it's a reaction, but maybe it's just a temporary thing whilst the drug dissipates? Hope the lump goes down soon without any other side effects - for what it's worth I sonetimes get a bit of a lump with the flu jab, so hopefully it will settle down soon. Take care, Twitchy xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 13, 2012)

I had one after my flu jab this year which hung around for a couple of weeks and itched like crazy. Do they always use the same site for the jab? If they do it might be worth trying it in a different place, either way I should certainly mention it next time you go.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Gail,

Is that your preference in the arm ? Depots are usually in buttock muscle or thigh muscle, must be sore having intra muscular injection in arm  - Risperidone Consta has less chance of causing fatty lumps/scarring -  because of how it is made up, as opposed to the older oily depots so I wouldn't think it was that. Could be you have had a reaction ? You need to discuss with your CPN or who administers it so they are aware to avoid that site for a while. TC


----------



## gail1 (Dec 15, 2012)

i find it easier in the arm in the buttocks is to much like being in hospital and having no choice in the matter.   They alternate arms in jabs. have spoken to cpn at last jab and he recons its not a reaction its just one of those things and nothing to worry about It does not itch thanks everyone for your replies


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2012)

Well flu jabs are intra muscular and they are always in flipping arms!

However I got a really nice nurse about 2 years ago and she wouldn't do it until my arm was completely relaxed, it had to just dangle by my side - not even my hand on my knee AND I had to have that shoulder blade completely off the back of the chair.  She also did not touch my arm with her hands at all, just lined it up and did it. And then said stay like that for a minute, so I did.

No lump, no hot spot, no itching. 

You might try that next time Gail?


----------



## gail1 (Jan 11, 2013)

update
lump now sore and swollen saw my gp this morning on depot nurses advice shes given me some antibiotic tablets and im to go back if they dont work


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2013)

gail1 said:


> update
> lump now sore and swollen saw my gp this morning on depot nurses advice shes given me some antibiotic tablets and im to go back if they dont work



Hope the tablets do the trick Gail


----------



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife (Jan 28, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I had one after my flu jab this year which hung around for a couple of weeks and itched like crazy. Do they always use the same site for the jab? If they do it might be worth trying it in a different place, either way I should certainly mention it next time you go.



Do you always get a lump after the flu jab, do you think it's normal? I was about to start a thread up before I read this, I got mine last week for the first time, I get a lump from the depot but told thats normal, but this one is bigger and sorer


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 28, 2013)

Music&InsulinSavedMyLife said:


> Do you always get a lump after the flu jab, do you think it's normal? I was about to start a thread up before I read this, I got mine last week for the first time, I get a lump from the depot but told thats normal, but this one is bigger and sorer



No, this was the first time. But, after the scandal last year when the egg free vaccines were recalled, they are being produced by a different company so it may have something to do with that.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 28, 2013)

If it's sore and red, or hot to touch then go see GP or practice nurse as may be infected. My OH got cellulitis after his pneumoccocal injection a couple of years ago.


----------

